# Texas Reciprocity



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone on here applied for Texas reciprocity? If you have would you be willing to talk to me? PM me if you feel like giving me some info. 

That or just post it here. I'm coming to Texas and need a state certificate. 

Here's hoping TX DOH is easier to work with than WA DOH. 

Thanks folks!


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 20, 2011)

We don't want you, go away.


Besides, it's DSHS, not DOH


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 20, 2011)

I was wondering about the same question. I know they require an AS in EMS or a BA in anything, but there was also something about reciprocity.

I'm a little ways away from needing it, though.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I was wondering about the same question. I know they require an AS in EMS or a BA in anything, but there was also something about reciprocity.
> 
> I'm a little ways away from needing it, though.



The AS in EMS / BA is only if you want to be a Licensed Paramedic, not a certified Paramedic.

Only difference between the two is gold lettering vs white lettering.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't worry linuss. I don't wanna work for (replace cham with chum) anyhow. 

I suppose I should have said this'll be at the intermediate level also. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 20, 2011)

Linuss no difference in scope?

Hmm I really like gold...

I'm going to refrain from highjacking Lights' thread now.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 20, 2011)

No difference in scope, it's just a title. LPs have slightly different recertification requirements as well, I believe.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Linuss no difference in scope?
> 
> Hmm I really like gold...
> 
> I'm going to refrain from highjacking Lights' thread now.



Absolutely no difference in scope or pay.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 20, 2011)

They have to pay more to recert, too.


The idea behind the LP was to replace RNs in the Emergency Rooms.  You can guess how the BoNs took to that...




As for reciprocity, if you have your NR (http://www.dshs.state.tx.us/emstraumasystems/stdrecip.shtm)

You submit your NR, do the form, pay the money. and do the FBI fingerprints.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yea. That's the problem. No NR yet. 




Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 21, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Yea. That's the problem. No NR yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have to look it up, but I've heard that if you're coming from a NR state then, even if all you have is your state cert, you should be good. I'll look around if I get the chance, though.

What part of Tx are you coming to?

Edit: Ah... I didn't see the "yet"... So I'm assuming you haven't had one previously... Then I am sadly of no help :/


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 21, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I would have to look it up, but I've heard that if you're coming from a NR state then, even if all you have is your state cert, you should be good. I'll look around if I get the chance, though.
> 
> What part of Tx are you coming to?



Tyler area.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 21, 2011)

Green machine or Crimson tide?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not sure. I think we split ride time between the two, but I'm not certain. Personally from what I've heard, I hope I get assigned to the crimson tide. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 21, 2011)

Do what you can to get put with Crimson... you can ride with usal and me!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 21, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Do what you can to get put with Crimson... you can ride with usal and me!



You bet I will!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 21, 2011)

Lets just say this barely begins to describe how I feel about trying to get the WA DOH and the TX DSHS to work together.


----------



## SeanEddy (Jul 28, 2011)

I just went through my reciprocity from California to Texas and I don't have NR. Here is what I had to do:

1) I had to fill out the application and pay the fee to start the process. 

2) I had to get my fingerprints done and send them to L-1 Solutions (along with another fee)

3) I had to send a "license verification" form to California EMSA to confirm that I had a current PM license in my home state. 

4) I had to take the National Registry "assessment" exam. This is basically just the CBT portion of the NR test. 

5) Wait

Overall the process wasn't bad. The folks at the Texas DHS are very helpful and friendly. 

PM me if you have any questions.


----------

